# What famous person would you be?



## Liamos (21 Jan 2010)

OK, following on from a drunken discussion last weekend when a friend said he wished he had led the life Warren Beatty has apparently led, if you could be someone else (dead or alive) who would it be? 

I have to say my own choice would be Elvis (without the unfortunate ending)! The acclaim, the fans....the burgers...


----------



## ney001 (21 Jan 2010)

David Attenborough no question about it!


----------



## The_Banker (21 Jan 2010)

Julius Caesar.

And I would have stayed at home on March 15th


----------



## truthseeker (21 Jan 2010)

Id hate to be a current famous person with the whole cult of celebrity that has arisen, paparazzi, no privacy, bloggers boards discussing every aspect of your life etc....

ooohh...there is ONE current famous person Id be. The Dalai Lama - but thats more to do with the sense of serenity he portrays than his lifestyle, plus Im atheist so Id have to pretend on the spiritual aspect, but he always seems so calm and happy - yes, Id be him.

Or maybe one of the first astronauts.

Dead famous people - Id be Thomas Edison or Nikola Tesla maybe.

Not real famous people - Id definitely be Superman or a shape shifter (Star Trek).


----------



## callybags (21 Jan 2010)

Clubman


----------



## Teatime (21 Jan 2010)

Roald Amundsen


----------



## Ceist Beag (21 Jan 2010)

Tiger Woods up until he crashed into that damn tree!


----------



## Chocks away (21 Jan 2010)

callybags said:


> Clubman


Sailing close to the wind there, callybags


----------



## Chocks away (21 Jan 2010)

Dorothy Parker.


----------



## burger1979 (22 Jan 2010)

Ayrton Senna


----------



## Abbica (22 Jan 2010)

Oprah Winfrey for meeting famous people and getting huge money for it or anna wintour, editor of vogue!


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Jan 2010)

Francis Rossi or Rick Parfitt.


----------



## Liamos (22 Jan 2010)

Just thought of another one....George Best! Best footballer in the world on the pitch and a different Miss World every week off the pitch. As he used to say himself they just held the Miss World competition every year to find him a new girlfriend!


----------



## Sunny (22 Jan 2010)

Bertie Ahearn


----------



## burger1979 (22 Jan 2010)

Sunny said:


> Bertie Ahearn


 
Why????


----------



## Holtend82 (22 Jan 2010)

Tiger Woods without a shadow of doubt !!!


----------



## Purple (22 Jan 2010)

Probably James Dyson


----------



## Sylvester3 (22 Jan 2010)

I'd love the fame and rockstar life of James Watson.


----------



## zag (22 Jan 2010)

Me.

z


----------



## Ciaraella (22 Jan 2010)

ney001 said:


> David Attenborough no question about it!


 

Absolutely! I'd love to see all the things he's seen. Or else Gerry Creighton who was a zoo keeper in Dublin Zoo for 51 years and recently retired. Or the dog whisperer!


----------



## levelpar (22 Jan 2010)

Peter Pan


----------



## Slash (22 Jan 2010)

Clint Eastwood - coolest man on the planet.


----------



## Latrade (22 Jan 2010)

Slash said:


> Clint Eastwood - coolest man on the planet.


 

http://xkcd.com/

Sorry, today's one made me laugh this morning.


----------



## carpedeum (23 Jan 2010)

Hugh Hefner.


----------



## Henny Penny (23 Jan 2010)

Antoni Gaudi ... or Lady Gaga


----------

